# My piranha's diet



## nixrsix (Sep 3, 2008)

So I've been feeding my piranha's whatever I have extra of or even a little bit of what I'm about to cook, beef, chicken, feeder fish( i don't eat feeder fish!) etc., stuff that's not in their regular diet. They were picky eaters, they would eat it if they were hungry, but I could tell they weren't really down with it.

So I've been trying to get their diet to what they would eat in the wild. I've been told to only feed them white fish meat. So at the local market I found tilapia and basa. I know tilapia is good for them, but what about basa? I can't say I've ever heard of it before. The only live fish I feed are some convicts that keep breeding out of control and that's not often I feed them convicts.

They love every piece of white fish meat I put in there, I can tell they are so much more stoked than beef and other things that I shouldn't feed them.

I would love to feed them some sort of pellets to keep feeding costs down, but they look at a pellet as if it were a plant and won't touch it. What kind of pellets do you guys use?

What are some other common white fish I should be able to find at local markets? Is it okay to feed them fresh fish every day?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Basically all white fish from your local market would be ok to feed-Of course RAW-Cooked is pointless and beneficial to them one bit.....


----------



## nixrsix (Sep 3, 2008)

AKSkirmish said:


> Basically all white fish from your local market would be ok to feed-Of course RAW-Cooked is pointless and beneficial to them one bit.....


Yeah, all the fish I feed raw. What are some other white fish? Some fish at the market are whole fish and I can't tell if its white meat or not....like sardine's, catfish(is white meat right) etc.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I feed things like talapia, shrimp, haddock, cod, pollock, scalops... shrimp is probably their main diet with other fish on the side. For pellets Alot of peopel use hikarki gold or bio gold. One thing is alot of adult p`s wont really take to them though. I know mine would eat them if i crushed then a bit so they sink, but they wouldt take them from floating as thats what the pellets do. They also can foul your tank abit too. You can try them, but it will take some time to see if you could eventually get them on the pellets. Also, i dont think pellets are cheaper since a small bag is about 4-5$ and for that price you can get a pack of fillets or shrimp.

Also, ive never heard of balsa, but it should be fine to feed.


----------



## NexExAfar (Aug 4, 2009)

sean-820 said:


> I feed things like talapia, shrimp, haddock, cod, pollock, scalops... shrimp is probably their main diet with other fish on the side. For pellets Alot of peopel use hikarki gold or bio gold. One thing is alot of adult p`s wont really take to them though. I know mine would eat them if i crushed then a bit so they sink, but they wouldt take them from floating as thats what the pellets do. They also can foul your tank abit too. You can try them, but it will take some time to see if you could eventually get them on the pellets. Also, i dont think pellets are cheaper since a small bag is about 4-5$ and for that price you can get a pack of fillets or shrimp.
> 
> Also, ive never heard of *balsa*, but it should be fine to feed.


 I believe he said basa and not balsa :laugh:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balsa_wood

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basa_fish








Haha I just couldnt resist.

Thanks for the info though as i am also looking what to feed my fish when i get around to finally getting a big enough tank.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

smelts are good too. usually $5 a pound and they have the skin on and they are gutted. silversides are good too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

Here is a primer on feeding your piranha:
(Maybe this should be a 'sticky' at the top of this section.)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=18882


----------



## serrasalmuss (Jul 31, 2009)

i make my own food for my guy and he loves it....half pound shrimp 0ne large talipia filet, half pack frozen blood worms and a very nice broccli nd last a tbls of spurlina powder stock put in blender mix in unflavored gelatin and freeze...he devors it and i know its safe and good


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

smelts and shrimp and catfish/tilapia are my p's diet with the occasional hikari biogold/gold...nice link BS very informative


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Dont forget the veggies. They need them too. Beef and chicken are bad. Mostly beef. It will smell your tank up. Try live animals like pinkies. When they are bigger try zerba finches. That was fun to watch.

SMTT


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

aren't finches a type of bird?????


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Yes they are. They were like 10 bucks or so.

SMTT


----------

